# Nissan Maxima 2001 Turbo kit ???



## hublaf94sentra (Dec 20, 2004)

Hello, 

I make a research to obtain the maximum of information on the possibilities of making mofidications on my Nissan Maxima 2001, edition 20th anniversary. It is equipped with a said engine of 6 cylinders of 3.0L. Therefore, I know that there are turbo kits for Maximum V6 3.0L of 1995 to 2000 and they do not function with the 2001 unfortunately. Do you know means, kits, superchargers, etc... to increase the power engine of this car. I would be ready to invest approximately between 5000 $ and 7000 $ with the installation. 

Thank you very much!:woowoo:


----------



## Gapp (Apr 20, 2006)

Check it out Supercharged/Turbocharged - Maxima.org Forums


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

1995-1999.5 vehicles are the same generation, 2000-2001 are the same generation-- and kits between the two generations should be interchangeable without excessive work.

CustomMaxima, PFI, and several companies have turbo kits out now that adaptation to a 01 should be easy and well within your budget. As Gapp said, check the maxima.org forums-- lots of turbos running around there.


----------



## hublaf94sentra (Dec 20, 2004)

I check with a web site that sells kit for 1995 to 1999.5... then they said to me it doesn't fit.

Hubert


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

They're not direct bolt-on fit. However with a budget of $5000-7000, you oughta be able to pay a shop the $200 to 1000 in labor and fabricaion extra it'll cost to make it fit. 

Seriously, hop on over to maxima.org forums and take a look to see what's around. They're the largest collection of nuts to turbocharge maximas on the web, and hence they should be aware of the most options.


----------

